# 5/16" router???



## nouseforaname1246 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi i just got a 5/16" router from a friend but i cant seem to find bits that will fit it anywhere. 

Its a 5/16" router but I've looked at 3 local home improvement stores and all they carry is 1/2" shank and 1/4" shank. same results when i searched online. 

I read that they make reducer bushings to go from 1/2 to 1/4, but also cant find one that goes from 5/16 to 1/4. Anyone know where i can get one?

Whats the deal with this router? Is it made for a specific purpose and why dosnt anyone make bits for it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Try looking for 8mm shank bits..


==



nouseforaname1246 said:


> Hi i just got a 5/16" router from a friend but i cant seem to find bits that will fit it anywhere.
> 
> Its a 5/16" router but I've looked at 3 local home improvement stores and all they carry is 1/2" shank and 1/4" shank. same results when i searched online.
> 
> ...


----------



## nouseforaname1246 (Dec 21, 2012)

so will an 8mm od to 1/4 id bushing work so i can use the 1/4 inch bits?


----------



## nouseforaname1246 (Dec 21, 2012)

well nevermind, looks like they dont make a bushing that goes from 8mm to 1/4. and holy jesus those 8mm bits are pretty pricey.
I think im just going to sell this router and get a normal sized one.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ian. If you add some info to your biography, we'll have a better idea of what you are working with. 

What brand/model is the router you have? It's possible that a 1/4" collet, and maybe even 1/2", is available for it but we need to know what you have to be able to help with that. Might be a more effective option.


----------



## nouseforaname1246 (Dec 21, 2012)

its a shop source 5/16" variable speed plunge router. it does have a removable collet


----------



## nouseforaname1246 (Dec 21, 2012)

the collet has an OD of 0.391'' OAL of 0.795" with the tapered conical section being 0.229" long tapering up to a diameter of 0.487"


----------



## nouseforaname1246 (Dec 21, 2012)

inside diameter of collet is 0.3135


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ian, it sounds like it would make a good door stopper to me. 5/16" was never a standard size for any of the name brand routers. 3/8" shank bits were usually special purpose bits and you can get collets for those to fit PC and Bosch.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Ian, it sounds like it would make a good door stopper to me. 5/16" was never a standard size for any of the name brand routers. 3/8" shank bits were usually special purpose bits and you can get collets for those to fit PC and Bosch.


Hi Mike

8mm IS a standard size in mainland Europe and also here in the UK. Many DW and Bosch routers have 8mm collets available for them (whether that is in the USA, though, I don't know) and Leigh (dovetail jigs) do 8mm shank cutters for their kit. Sounds like the manufacturer (China?) has shipped a tool with the wrong size collet. If the OP could post a photgraph (router and collet) perhaps somebody would be able to identify the router and point him to a similar machine which might share the same collet design?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, I tailor my responses to what is readily available where a member lives. Yes, 8 mm collets and bits are available here in limited supply and for higher prices, just not a good value.


----------



## Adam Splattem (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey NoUse... I think that that router is specific for end milling aluminum...those bits only come in 5/16”


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow... This is an old thread


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Wow... This is an old thread


Looks like the new trend in the forum.
Lots of old posts.


----------

